# Brown/red pigmentation after pimples. scars



## thosaid (Oct 18, 2007)

the skin around on my nose and around it is oily while the skin around my lip is pretty much dry.

my problem is that i get HUMONGOUS white head pimples that leave reallyyy nasty scars even when i dont touch it. they last for months and fade away only a little. they leave brown spots here and there which bug me a lot because its nothing like freckles but its just blemishes basically. i also have really red spots/blemishes all over my nose and lip areas.

what can i use to get rid of all my blemishes and clear up my skin? something to help it fade away quicker? i heard retinol is good.. but why does it work and what product has retinol in it that works well to fade away my pigmentations?

why do people get pigmentation after pimples anyways?


----------



## Kathy (Oct 18, 2007)

What skin care are you currently using? There are several threads related to this. Here's a few links that might help.

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...ight=red+spots

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...ight=red+spots

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...ight=red+spots

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...ight=red+spots


----------



## cestamour (Oct 21, 2007)

Mederma, Retin-A, vitamin E help. Or you can try aspirin or lightening creams.


----------

